# γκαζές (βόλοι, μπίλιες) = marbles



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Θα επιχειρήσω να μεταφέρω λίγα πράγματα και προσεκτικά γιατί το θέμα απαιτεί έρευνα και δεν ξέρω αν έχω τα απαραίτητα βοηθήματα και σίγουρα δεν έχω το χρόνο. Στο τέλος, θα σας πω γιατί μου προέκυψε η απορία.

Τι ξέρω: Ξέρω ότι σαν παιδί έπαιζα _*γκαζές*_. Η γκαζά ήταν η γυάλινη μπίλια, ο βόλος ή βώλος (τότε γραφόταν με τον δεύτερο τρόπο). Ποτέ δεν την είχα πει _γκαζάκι_.

Διαβάζω τώρα (π.χ. στο ΕΛΝΕΓ) ότι αρχικά ήταν _γκαζάκι_, το οποίο θεωρήθηκε υποκοριστικό και κόπηκε σε _γκαζά_. Και ότι το _γκαζάκι_ προέρχεται από τουρκικό _kesek_, «βώλος, μπίλια». (Στο τουρκοαγγλικό: *kesek* = clod, sod, turf, δηλ. σβόλος χώματος, και οι μπίλιες ήταν από πηλό πριν γίνουν γυάλινες.)

Διαβάζω και για το παιχνίδι _γκεζάκι_, που θυμίζει γκαζές και αμάδες και, σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο, προέρχεται από το _γκεζί_, που σημαίνει κύκλος στα τουρκικά. (Δεν αποκλείεται: *gezi* = circuit, outing, tour, trip, voyage, excursion.)

Πείστηκα ότι η _γκαζά_ έχει τουρκική προέλευση, δεν σκάω να βρω ποια ακριβώς, μου αρκεί που τη θυμάται το ΛΝΕΓ (το οποίο υποστήριζε επίσης την ετυμολογία από τον κύκλο). Τα άλλα λεξικά τις σνομπάρουν τις γκαζές!

Πώς μου ήρθε τώρα; Ξέρετε, ελπίζω, από πού προέρχεται το _γκάζι_ (η λέξη _γκάζι_ — και αν δεν ξέρετε, μπορείτε να το μάθετε εδώ) και το _γκαζάκι_ και η _γκαζιέρα_ και το _γκαζοζέν_. Το ίδιο και η *γκαζόζα* (καταλαβαίνετε από πού ξεκίνησε το ψάξιμο), η οποία ήρθε από ιταλικό _gasosa_ και γαλλικό _gazeuse_, δηλαδή «αεριούχος».

Διάβασα χτες μια ωραία παρετυμολογία:

Η εταιρεία ιδρύεται από τον ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ ΤΑΣΙΟ στη Σκύδρα , ποτοποιό–λεμοναδοποιό στο επάγγελμα. Το μεράκι του για τα αναψυκτικά τον κάνει να προχωρήσει στη δημιουργία μιας μικρής μονάδας παραγωγής με μοναδικό προϊόν τη γκαζόζα. Η παραγωγή γίνεται με χειροκίνητο μηχάνημα παραγωγής 480 φιαλών την ώρα. *Η γκαζόζα παίρνει το όνομά της από τις φιάλες όπου μέσα υπήρχε μπίλια (γκάζα) η οποία καθώς γεμίζει το αναψυκτικό ανεβαίνει και κλείνει το στόμιο και σφραγίζει τη φιάλη*. Η μεταφορά γίνεται με κάρα ενώ η συσκευασία είναι σε ξύλινα κιβώτια των 24 φιαλών. 
http://www.hionati.gr/gr_history.html​
Και να πάλι σήμερα στο δρόμο μου η γκαζόζα:

*Ο κ. Αντώνης Καiσάς θυμάται..*. 
Όταν ήμουν πολύ μικρός δεν είχα κανένα παιχνίδι, διότι απλώς δεν υπήρχαν παιχνίδια αλλά και αν υπήρχαν στην αγορά, οι γονείς μας δεν είχαν τα μέσα για να μας τα πάρουν. Στα σχολικά μου χρόνια, το πρώτο μας παιχνίδι ήταν το τόπι από πανιά που μας τύλιγε η μητέρα. […] Ένα άλλο παιχνίδι που υπήρχε τότε, όπως και τώρα, ήταν οι γκαζές ή μπίλιες ή βόλοι. Εμείς το παίζαμε κατά κόρον. Οι αγορασμένες γκαζές, οι ονομαζόμενες τζιτζιλόνες, ήταν χρωματιστές και ακριβότερες. *Υπήρχαν και οι κοινές γκαζές, που τις βγάζαμε από τα πώματα της γκαζόζας*. Από αυτές είχαμε πολλές, γιατί στο Κορδελιό υπήρχε εργοστάσιο γκαζόζας. Το είχε ο Κωνσταντίνος Μακρίδης, πατέρας του Χρήστου Μακρίδη, και βρισκόταν ακριβώς απέναντι από τη Δημαρχεία. Σ' αυτό το παιχνίδι παίζαμε και με "κουρσούμια", δηλαδή μπίλιες σιδερένιες από ρολιμάν. Υπήρχαν και από αυτές πολλές στο εργοστάσιο της Αμπραβανέλ που έκανε οβίδες. Εγώ ήμουν τεχνίτης σ' αυτό το παιχνίδι. Στην Κατοχή, φεύγοντας για κάποιο χωριό, τις πήρα μαζί μου ελπίζοντας ότι θα έπαιζα και κει μπίλιες με τα άλλα παιδιά. Προς μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση, στο χωριό δεν είχαν ιδέα κι έτσι οι μπίλιες σκορπίστηκαν εδώ και εκεί.
http://1gym-el-kordel.thess.sch.gr/tote.htm​
Παρεμπιπτόντως, _γκάζα_ τη γράφει τη μπίλια στην γκαζόζα, _γκαζά_ όμως λέμε από το γκαζάκι.

Και αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε κι άλλους που γράφουν για τις γκαζές:
http://rodiat7.blogspot.com/2009_06_01_archive.html
http://www.silogomania.com/forum-f94/topic-t3338.htm
http://www.ekfrasis.info/tags/paidika-paichnidia-gr.html

Για το γκαζόν και τις gazelles (καμία σχέση), άλλη ώρα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 17, 2010)

Κι εγώ γκαζές ξέρω πως λένε το παιχνίδι. Νομίζω πως γκαζά ήταν η μεγάλη γυάλινη μπίλια και γκαζάκια οι μικρότερες, τις πουλούσαν σε διχτάκι αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 17, 2010)

Ναι ναι! Σε διχτάκι! Εμείς πάντως γκαζάκια λέγαμε και τις μπίλιες και το παιχνίδι :)


----------



## pshleas (Jun 19, 2010)

*Τζιτζίλια*

Εμείς παίζαμε τζιτζίλια στη γειτονιά και η μάνα μου μας τα έλεγε marbles. Το ίδιο είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

pshleas said:


> Εμείς παίζαμε τζιτζίλια στη γειτονιά και η μάνα μου μας τα έλεγε marbles. Το ίδιο είναι;



Καλημέρα σου. Παραπάνω ο άλλος κύριος γράφει:
«Οι αγορασμένες γκαζές, οι ονομαζόμενες τζιτζιλόνες, ήταν χρωματιστές και ακριβότερες». 
Οπότε είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και «δίπλωσαν» οι μαρτυρίες. Αν κάποιος βρει και την προέλευση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2010)

Τζιτζιλόνι (χωρίς ετυμολογία) στο slang.gr: Ο μικρότερος σε μέγεθος βόλος.

Στίχοι: Είχα ένα μαγαζάκι ... ήταν σκέτο τζιτζιλόνι...
Στίχοι-Μουσική: Γιώργος Ζήκας

Μαγαζάκι -τζιτζιλόνι


----------



## Alfie (Jun 19, 2010)

Στη γενέτειρά μου στην αρχή υπήρχαν μόνοι οι βώλοι. Στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του 40 εμφανίστηκαν οι πρώτοι "γυάλινοι βώλοι" εξού και τους αποκαλούσαμε "γυαλένια". Μετά ήρθα στην Αθήνα οπότε έμαθα το όνομα "γκαζάκια. Σταδιακά, βέβαια, εξαφανίστηκαν οι βώλοι και παρέμειναν τα γκαζάκια ή γκαζές. Αρχή ευημερίας!
Τα γκαζάκια υπήρχαν σε διαφανή βάζα στα περίπτερα και στα ψιλικατζίδικα και η τιμή πώλησης ήταν ανάλογα με το μέγεθος. Όλοι είχαμε μία τουλάχιστον γκαζά ή μάνα μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους για καλύτερη στόχευση.
Διαβάζοντας για την πώληση σε διχτάκι κατάλαβα πόσο απέχω ηλικιακά από τους περισσότερους γράφοντες. Γκαζάκια σε διχτάκι είδα για πρώτη φορά όταν πήγα να αγοράσω για τα παιδιά μου.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2011)

pshleas said:


> Εμείς παίζαμε τζιτζίλια στη γειτονιά και η μάνα μου μας τα έλεγε marbles. Το ίδιο είναι;


Εγώ πάντως στα Σέρρας _γκαζές_ κττ δεν ήξερα. Τις λέγαμε (αυτές τις γυάλινες) κυρίως _τζιτζιλίθρες_ ή απλά _μπίλιες_. Τις πολύ μεγάλες τις λέγαμε _ούγγρους_, κι είχαμε κι εμείς επίσης _κουρσούμια_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2012)

Νέα παραλαβή σχετικής ορολογίας εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Η-εκδίκηση-της-καραντάνας.10525/#post-130482.


----------



## Thessaloniki (Mar 7, 2021)

Γκαζες η γκαζιες; Δεκαετία του ‘50, τσέπη γεμάτη και ολοταχώς στην δίπλα γειτονιά να παίξουμε μπίλιες η γκαζιες. Ένα τρίγωνο η δέλτα (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) και τσουγκρίζαμε αυτές που ήταν μέσα. Οποίες βγαίναν έξω τις κερδίζαμε. Εφόσον έβγαζες τουλάχιστον μια απ το τρίγωνο, συνέχιζες να παιζης. Αν όχι, άλλου σειρά. Και τα κουρσουμια ήταν ¨παρανομα¨.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2021)

Καλωσήρθατε. Και ευτυχώς που δηλώσατε καταγωγή μέσω χρηστωνύμου. Γιατί, όπως φαίνεται, _*γκαζές *_τις λέμε εμείς οι χαμουτζήδες (εγώ παραείμαι χαμουτζής, με προέλευση την Κρήτη) και *γκαζιές* πρέπει να τις λέτε στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το καταλαβαίνω από τα λεξικά: το ΛΝΕΓ του Μπαμπινιώτη ξέρει μόνο *γκαζά* και το ΛΚΝ της Θεσσαλονίκης μόνο *γκαζιά*. 





Παράλληλη αναζήτηση







www.greek-language.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 7, 2021)

Βαθύς Πειραιάς εδώ.
Στο δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας 1960, μόνο "γυαλενάκια" τα λέγαμε


----------



## Katsik35 (Mar 8, 2021)

Στην Καισαριανή, δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του '50, υπήρχαν *γκαζές* ή *γκαζάκια*· οι πήλινοι βώλοι είχαν πια εξαφανιστεί σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά.


----------

